# voldoende gekwalificeerde medewerkers



## Chimel

Hoe begrijpen jullie "de moeilijkheid om voldoende gekwalificeerde medewerkers aan te trekken"?

a) het is moeilijk om voldoende (gekwalificeerde) medewewerkers aan te trekken (dus "voldoende" slaat hier op medewerkers, en het spreekt voor zich dat ze gekwalificeerd moeten zijn - Frans: "suffisamment de travailleurs qualifiés")

of

b) het is moeilijk om medewerkers aan te trekken die voldoende gekwalificeerd zijn ("voldoende" slaat op "gekwalificeerd", het is misschien niet moeilijk om andere medewerkers aan te trekken - Frans: "des travailleurs suffisamment qualifiés")

Als het beide betekenissen kan hebben, is er een ander middel om het idee b) duidelijk uit te drukken?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Chimel 

Ik denk dat de meeste mensen dit begrijpen als (a), ook al omdat dit een aktueel probleem is en het ontbreken van een komma. 

(a) 
"de moeilijkheid _om het vereiste aantal _gekwalificeerde medewerkers aan te trekken"
"de moeilijkheid _om een voldoend aantal _gekwalificeerde medewerkers aan te trekken"
*Moeilijkheid* heeft dan betrekking op *aantal *en is dan zonder twijfel (a). 

(b)
"de moeilijkheid om medewerkers _met voldoende kwalificaties _aan te trekken"?
"de moeilijkheid om _adequaat _gekwalificeerde medewerkers aan te trekken"?
"de moeilijkheid om _naar behoren_ gekwalificeerde medewerkers aan te trekken"?


Je kan zelfs betekenis (a) en (b) samenvoegen.
*"de moeilijkheid om het vereiste aantal, voldoende gekwalificeerde medewerkers, aan te trekken".
*Dit is niet bepaald een eenvoudige zin. Tenminste niet voor gewone stervelingen, zoals ik.  

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Chimel

Dag Herman en bedankt voor deze verklaring. Ik denk dat ik dan voor "de moeilijkheid om medewerkers met voldoende kwalificaties aan te trekken" zal kiezen.


----------



## Suehil

Volgens mij ben of gekwalificeerd, of niet.  'Voldoende gekwalificeerd' lijkt mij dubbelop.  
Ik denk echt dat het om 'voldoende medewerkers' gaat.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Interpretatie a, zonder twijfel.



Suehil said:


> Volgens mij ben of gekwalificeerd, of niet.  'Voldoende gekwalificeerd' lijkt mij dubbelop.


In principe heb je misschien gelijk, maar het woord "voldoende" geeft toch een andere nuance. Er bestaan verschillende kwalificatieniveau´s, en het is vaak geen zwart-of-wit-kwestie. Je kunt best zeggen: "Hij is niet voldoende gekwalificeerd voor deze functie". Dat klinkt toch heel anders dan "Hij is niet gekwalificeerd voor deze functie".


----------



## AllegroModerato

AllegroModerato said:


> Interpretatie a, zonder twijfel.


Hmmm, het is toch niet zo duidelijk als ik aanvankelijk dacht. Beide interpretaties zijn mogelijk.


----------



## Timidinho

Ik ga ook voor A. 

@ Suehil je hebt ook onder- en overgekwalificeerd, dus het is (hoeft) niet dubbelop (te zijn).


----------

